# 89 cadillac sedan deville



## muckly (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a friend who has bought this radiostar remote starter for his 89 deville. he has asked me to install this for him. I don't know how to do the tach learn on it. the manual is pretty confusing as it has been translated. if anyone knows how to do the tach learn on it that would be excellent. also are these things any good. I know they are pretty damned cheap 80 bucks for a 2way remote start / alarm system. also does anyone have a wiring scheme for this car, I know I can test for these wires but a cheat sheet would be cool too.. thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers
They will have your wiring info, look it up. Not sure on the tach learn all are different. What does it say to do?


----------

